
16-year-old earns WSU degree without stepping on campus - ssclafani
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2014985971_younggrad07m.html
======
larrykubin
As great as it is that she can learn so much online at such a young age, I try
to picture what my life would be like if my entire college experience was
through a computer screen. I did a lot of growing up and reflection at UT-
Austin, and met my best friends at the dorm, my wife at a coop we both lived
in, and my business partner when we were both student programmers at the
university. I didn't finish until I was 24 and I constantly think about all of
those memories. In one of my philosophy classes (Human Nature, 10 years ago),
the professor brought up the "Experience Box" thought experiment pretty
regularly. Essentially, if you could replace all of your experiences with a
digital equivalent, would you?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experience_machine>

~~~
pnathan
Yes, but her formal education is acceptably 'over'. She can go out and do
things without worrying about degrees. (or she can get a grad degree,
whatever). Many choices are open to her that you simply didn't have.

I wish I would have tried to do it.

~~~
rick888
"She can go out and do things without worrying about degrees."

Her work life is set, but it still does nothing for personal growth. You
usually need both to be successful. I wish I would have learned this earlier
in my life. I went to a commuter school and did not get the full college
experience.

~~~
asdkl234890
Is college the best setting for personal growth? What would be some
alternatives? Travel? The peace core? The military? A start-up? I wonder if
Bill Gates, Mark Zuckerberg, etc, feel they missed out on some personal growth
because they dropped out of college?

~~~
rick888
It's possible. Owning a company and working at company and living in a
dorm/going to college all give you different experiences.

------
chopsueyar
It took three years, with an associate's degree, for a 'super genius' to get
her bachelor's degree?

Tell me they didn't milk her for tuition for duplicate courses.

Did the article mention what her bachelor's degree is in?

[EDIT]

 _Heard majored in history and minored in political science, which falls under
social sciences._

The article also mentioned she has passed an online law school admission test
and plans to get a JD entirely online.

It did not mention LSATs and I also believe entirely online JD programs do not
require LSATs.

I actually watched on Ally McBeal episode ("The Playing Field" - season 1) on
Netflix an hour ago reminding me of this scenario...

A 10-year old boy genius becomes a lawyer, and during negotiations against
Ally, cries and sulks under the table when not getting his way.

So, I am pretty tickled by this article. I don't understand why the child
would not pursue a higher caliber academic institution. Perhaps she is not
that smart.

~~~
epochwolf
I was handling college level biology texts just fine in eigth grade. I handled
the chemistry required at that level as well. (private school, someone had
donated intro bio and chem texts to their library.)

A high school age person getting a college degree does not surprise me. I
don't think this is unusual at all. Many kids are far more capable than we
give them credit for. As for the social aspects, I would tend to agree with
you.

~~~
chopsueyar
I will probably be downvoted for this, but I am a bit more impressed with a
high school age person getting a college degree in biology or chemistry or
engineering or math, not history and political science from a state school (no
offense Wazzu alumns).

~~~
epochwolf
A science degree requires an amount of logic and application in additional to
memorization and writing skills to pass. History and political science can be
handled largely through latter two skills.

Not to say you can't learn reasoning in history classes or memorize your way
through a biology degree. It think the professors have more impact on your
degree of learning than the actual subject material. (And of course, your own
desire to learn)

~~~
chopsueyar
Agreed.

------
stcredzero
_"My parents felt that it would not be a good idea to send me to campus at
such a young age," Heard said. "I appreciate their decision, mainly because
online studying has given me quite a bit of flexibility in my study
schedule."_

Yes, and all of the 16 and 17 year olds who got into college with my freshman
class got in way over their heads socially and emotionally. If I were to have
a daughter who finished High School early, or found some way to dispense with
it entirely, then I'd have her do some sort of research or work until she
reached age-parity before going away from home.

~~~
lotharbot
Are you sure you identified _all_ of the 16 and 17 year olds?

When my wife was a 15 year old college student, people assumed she was quite a
bit older. She was intellectually, emotionally, and socially ready for college
at that age. Those students who are ready in all three ways are often
overlooked. Other students are ready intellectually but missing the social or
emotional aspects, and they're the ones you're more likely to notice.

If you or I have a daughter who finishes high school early, college might not
be the best option, or it might. You have to evaluate it on a case-by-case
basis.

~~~
stcredzero
_Are you sure you identified all of the 16 and 17 year olds?_

No, but of all the young women I knew well, I first found out that they had
made it into college a year or two early, then much later found out the kind
of shenanigans they were up to. I also had a girlfriend in graduate school who
had many stories of similar young women at her alma mater. Granted, it's much
too small a sample size to be scientific, but it was a striking realization
for me.

 _When my wife was a 15 year old college student, people assumed she was quite
a bit older. She was intellectually, emotionally, and socially ready for
college at that age. Those students who are ready in all three ways are often
overlooked._

This is a good point. A student who is savvy and mature might want to keep
their age a secret, and they would be missed by an observer.

On the other hand, I am more and more convinced that performance in
_substantive work_ is one of the few good indicators of emotional maturity.

------
eyeforgotmyname
I'd expect to get a price break on something like an internet course. I wonder
if her degree cost her less that way?

~~~
chopsueyar
<http://www.finaid.wsu.edu/coa.html>

$3000 less per semester, AFAIKT.

------
sebkomianos
>"My parents felt that it would not be a good idea to send me to campus at
such a young age," Heard said.

Yes, because the fact that she can get degrees quicker than the other also
means she is mature and evolved enough.

